# Broken Cable Guard and New one *(PICS)*



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I have about twenty PSE bows (different years makes and models of course) and none of them have a hollow rod. All are solid even 05 and 06 models that I have. Nice looking cable guard you made though.


----------



## sbninja (Nov 19, 2005)

NMP said:


> I have about twenty PSE bows (different years makes and models of course) and none of them have a hollow rod. All are solid even 05 and 06 models that I have. Nice looking cable guard you made though.


Thank's.

The offset rod for use with the cam-lock cable guard mount- is in fact hollow, the first one on my bow that broke, was hollow. The second one - the black one in the pic (PSE part) is also hollow.
the pic shows the stress fracture, it's on its way out. They do indeed look like they might be solid, but they are not.


----------



## sbninja (Nov 19, 2005)

Edit: You are Right(sorry) the PSE cable rod is Solid. The First one that broke, was hollow though. I hope I don't have the same problem with the new one I made. I don't know how PSE manufacturers their cable rods, maybe cast? maybe bad casts.


----------



## BURTON44 (Aug 19, 2014)

Am wondering if I could get an update on this cable rod you made? I realize the post is 11 years old.


----------

